# Survival > Bushcraft Medicine >  Never buy...

## kyratshooter

Survival rule number 1. :Confused1: 

Never buy mayonnaise at the Dollar Store!

I will never ever make that mistake again!

You would have thought I had drank water from a puddle in some African game trail.

----------


## madmax

Man, we know the feeling.  Instead of having Thanksgiving dinner with family,  my wife and I are staying home recovering from something we ate.  Can't put a finger on what it was but eating is the last thing we want to do today.

Get well soon.

----------


## Fixit

Mayo is one of those items that is best when homemade .

----------


## hunter63

Like an egg salad sandwich, out of a vending machine in the factory floor.... on a Monday in July..... after a week end of thunderstorms....that have knocked out the power a couple of times......

There is a fine line between a Hero and a Goat.

Get well soon.....

----------


## LowKey

Mayo isn't much more than a dollar in a real grocery store anyway.

A lot of times it isn't the mayo that's bad. It's what you mix in it.

----------


## natertot

Dollar store is good for a lot of things, other things not so much. Pretty much anything at the dollar store that contains eggs, dairy, or fish products I tend to stay away from. As another mentioned, it isn't that much more at a real grocery store and I don't like making excessive contributions to the porcelain alter.

----------


## kyratshooter

Thing is that I have a dollar store just a couple of miles down the road and the Kroger is another 15 minutes and several more red lights down the road.

Looking back at the experience the trip might have been worth it.

----------


## Rick

Red lights have become so much fun. There are an untold number of people that will sit through a red light, then a green light only coming back to the world just as the yellow light turns red then zip through still trying to finish that text. I have some confidence that the really busy intersections may become the next great gambling mecca. 10-3 on the blonde in the SUV not making it through.....

----------


## LowKey

Natural selection in action.

----------


## cow_rancher

> Survival rule number 1.
> 
> Never buy mayonnaise at the Dollar Store!
> I will never ever make that mistake again!
> You would have thought I had drank water from a puddle in some African game trail.


It wasn't the Mayo...  I spent my misguided youth working in several high class restaurants, do you know where the Mayo is stored... in the plastic bag inside the cardboard box (5 gallons), stored under the food prep table, room temperature, I made lots of Thousand Island, and Ranch dressing with that Mayo.

*Rancher*

----------


## edr730

My wife always gets that reaction when she drinks any fountain drink. I've seen others get the same reaction. Just one other possibility.

----------


## hunter63

> It wasn't the Mayo...  I spent my misguided youth working in several high class restaurants, do you know where the Mayo is stored... in the plastic bag inside the cardboard box (5 gallons), stored under the food prep table, room temperature, I made lots of Thousand Island, and Ranch dressing with that Mayo.
> 
> *Rancher*


Worked on equipment in many restaurants...that are not that clean.... or have stuff not stored at proper temps......

I try not to think about it.
Oh, Yeah....ice machines can be nasty as well......
Had a Chinese restaurant....compressor failed on the walk-in freezer....guy didn't like our price on a replacement.
So I didn't fix it....

That was on Thursday....Sunday they had a "All you can eat"......I guess their pussy cats were thawing out......LOL

----------


## Solar Geek

ANOTHER BAD MAYO: Never buy "organic mayo" from Trader Joe's. Great price, nice small size for little recipes. But the flavor (of fresh, just bought, expiration in 2017), is so  OFF, I threw away the food!  Still didn't figure out the issue, just thought my taste buds were off.

Made egg salad with it and even DH who will eat fried cardboard and love it if seasoned right (I love this man!) wouldn't eat it. We took a taste of  the mayo and gagged. I had bought 3(!) just for little recipes as my normal Hellman's is bought in giant quantities but once you open that sucker you have to be feeding an army soon. Tossed them all.

----------


## hunter63

We use mostly Miracle Whip...Lite.....Not sure it is real food or not, but with all sorts of dietary concerns......real mayo had too many flaws.
Guess we got use to it.....real mayo tastes "off " to me?????

----------


## Orbean

Never eat sushi from a gas station

----------


## Rick

Or out of the lake for that matter.

----------


## Wildthang

Never eat raw chicken! I actually know a guy that got so drunk, when he came home he ate a raw chicken that was in the refrigerator! Dam near killed him!

----------


## crashdive123

Here's another......

Never get so drunk that you think eating raw chicken is a good idea.

----------


## hunter63

> Never eat raw chicken! I actually know a guy that got so drunk, when he came home he ate a raw chicken that was in the refrigerator! Dam near killed him!


Hummmm..."I know a guy"....isn't that code for referring to yourself in the third person?

----------


## tundrabadger

I once bought an egg salad sandwich from a cooler  in a truckstop  by the trans canada highway at roughly 1 in the morning.  I was not a happy person  the next morning.  Never do that.  Under normal circumstances I know better.

----------


## hunter63

> Like an egg salad sandwich, out of a vending machine in the factory floor.... on a Monday in July..... after a week end of thunderstorms....that have knocked out the power a couple of times......
> 
> There is a fine line between a Hero and a Goat.
> 
> Get well soon.....





> I once bought an egg salad sandwich from a cooler  in a truckstop  by the trans canada highway at roughly 1 in the morning.  I was not a happy person  the next morning.  Never do that.  Under normal circumstances I know better.


You know of what I speak......LOL....
One of those ...."Someday you are gonna laugh.....(High rising terminal emoji)"

----------


## tundrabadger

> You know of what I speak......LOL....
> One of those ...."Someday you are gonna laugh....."



Oh, I laugh.  Ruefully. But that's with 15 years of perspective.   And now, having just realized that I was in university 15 years ago,  I am going to go do something really immature so I can feel less middle aged.

----------


## hunter63

> Oh, I laugh.  Ruefully. But that's with 15 years of perspective.   And now, having just realized that I was in university 15 years ago,  I am going to go do something really immature so I can feel less middle aged.


That's why I added the "High rising terminal emoji"....because there isn't any yet....but is necessary when speaking with younger people.

----------


## kyratshooter

> Oh, I laugh.  Ruefully. But that's with 15 years of perspective.   And now, having just realized that I was in university 15 years ago,  I am going to go do something really immature so I can feel less middle aged.


University 15 years ago?

You are just a kid!

I graduated University while Nixon was still president!  Not sure who was Canadian PM.

----------


## tundrabadger

> That's why I added the "High rising terminal emoji"....because there isn't any yet....but is necessary when speaking with younger people.


That way lies madness.

----------


## hunter63

Was that before the War of 1812?

----------


## Rick

15 years ago I was still old. (sigh).

----------


## finallyME

Next spring I will hit my 10 year anniversary for getting my BS degree. (That BS sure does add effect)  :Smile:  .

----------


## kyratshooter

> Next spring I will hit my 10 year anniversary for getting my BS degree. (That BS sure does add effect)  .


Even the two year Associates Degree adds effect.  It shows completion of a course of study and perseverance and is looked at with respect by employers where "two years of college" means you dropped out.

The greatest effect I noticed when I got my MA was the automatic 20% pay raise that went with it!  The BS let me get my job, the MA made the job worth having.

80% of the teachers in the U.S. will leave the classroom after 5 years because they do not want to continue their educations.  They will try to claim the MA is not worth the $$$ or the effort and that is BS.  Most states allow teachers to go to grad school for free or at half tuition.

Grad school was one of the high points of my life.

----------


## Wildthang

> Hummmm..."I know a guy"....isn't that code for referring to yourself in the third person?


Hunter did I ever tell you that you have a big mouth!!!  :Smartass:

----------


## hunter63

> Hunter did I ever tell you that you have a big mouth!!!


That has been brought up in the past, more than once.....LOL

----------


## hunter63

Got an apprenticeship in the HVAC field.......and had just completed my Associate Degree (started in 1968 on and off)....so was able to straight to Journeyman.
$12 hr on Monday.... to $34 on Tuesday/$39 across the border in Il. ....as my Retirement job.

Yes the degree does make a difference.

Earlier on,....did a lot of hiring for a factory.
Pile of applications
First sort.... Vets
Second.... Relatives of employees (directive)
Third ....HS diploma...
Forth ...  GED.....
I preferred GED's a bit more than HS diploma,... because it showed effort to return an complete things.....
Rather than being handed a diploma.
All others....
But,
Had many people that couldn't fill out a application...(sorry folks, no spell check back then).

Also had many people that couldn't speak English.....but if they got this far (from where ever)....they generally had something on the ball...and didn't want to go back.....

----------


## hunter63

How did we get to jobs and degrees.....?????

Shopping tips.....besides Mayo from Dollar Store
Don't shop...
1) Hungry
2) Tired
3) Pi$$ed off
4) Drunk....Unless it's beer run.

----------


## kyratshooter

Thankfully there is a Waffle House beside the Kroger.

I usually do not shop until forced too by absence of something I really want and I am usually hungry when I walk out the door.

I stop at the WH before dropping into Kroger.  It's cheaper that way.

----------


## Antonyraison

> Survival rule number 1.
> 
> Never buy mayonnaise at the Dollar Store!
> 
> I will never ever make that mistake again!
> 
> You would have thought I had drank water from a puddle in some African game trail.


hahahah, I doubt our wild game trail waters are that bad :P

----------


## Tokwan

My local medication for " I think I ate something wrong"is fresh coconut water...from the young coconuts, not the ripe ones.

----------


## Wildthang

Never get so drunk that you start drinking your old beer in the beer can collection that has been on the shelf for 12 years! I knew a guy that did that, and yes Hunter I know what your thinkin............LOL

----------


## hunter63

Still a Six Pac of "Billy Beer" around here some where.....

----------


## Wildthang

Never.........Never, buy a screen door for a submarine!!!  :Smartass:

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

> Thing is that I have a dollar store just a couple of miles down the road and the Kroger is another 15 minutes and several more red lights down the road.
> 
> Looking back at the experience the trip might have been worth it.


Same here.  Dollar General right down the road.  Walmart 15 miles.




> Thankfully there is a Waffle House beside the Kroger.
> 
> I usually do not shop until forced too by absence of something I really want and I am usually hungry when I walk out the door.
> 
> I stop at the WH before dropping into Kroger.  It's cheaper that way.


I once heard a comedian describe the Waffle House as being like a rest room that serves pancakes.

----------

